# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Trao đổi cái này nào......

## elenercom

Tôi có cái cờ lê móc chỉnh lực mà nhà không có chỗ nào để móc cả.  Em nó hàng Nhật hịn TOHNICHI 450CL-MH ( tra trên mạng là thấy). Cụ nào có gì để đổi thì đề xuất nhé. Thanks. Long 0975536370.

----------


## huanpt

Chả biết cụ thích cái gì mà đổi, thôi thì cụ cho giá bán quách cho rồi.

----------


## elenercom

đã xong. cụ ppgas lấy về móc cài gì đó trong con xe CRV òi

----------


## Nam CNC

Hận , giận cả 2 ông , tui hay làm spindle suốt ngày cứ móc mà chả có ma nào bán ái móc , toàn chế đồ cực muốn chết , 1 cha chả biết gì mà có hàng ngon hoài , 1 cha chả làm gì mà cứ sưu tầm hàng ngon chỉ nhìn mà chẳng biết xài gì.

----------


## elenercom

hehee. Giận nhau làm gì cụ Nam. Đời còn dài, ve chai còn nhiều mà.

----------


## ppgas

> Hận , giận cả 2 ông , tui hay làm spindle suốt ngày cứ móc mà chả có ma nào bán ái móc , toàn chế đồ cực muốn chết , 1 cha chả biết gì mà có hàng ngon hoài , 1 cha chả làm gì mà cứ sưu tầm hàng ngon chỉ nhìn mà chẳng biết xài gì.


Lâu lâu qua thuê vài ngày móc móc cho đỡ vãi rồi trả ok mà  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

yeah .... cái móc này phê thiệt , ngứa ngứa móc mũi cũng phê , có chỉnh lực không sợ tét mũi

----------


## huanpt

Em cũng hận 2 bác này, em thì đang cần mà không tìm ra.

 :Frown:

----------


## elenercom

Có 12 cái vòng bi 6203Z của NSK sản xuất tại Korea. Hàng tháo máy còn trơn tru. Bác nào có cái gì đổi chác cho vui không? Long 0975536370

----------

